# Property to rent - Questions



## Bluewhale (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi,

I have a property in the Paphos area that will shortly be available to rent what's the best way to go about this?

I might be open to a private agreement but I think a letting agent might be better as I don't live in Cyprus myself.

Can anyone recommend a good letting agent?

Also what sort of fees do they charge? It's a mid range property so I'm not looking for a top end letting agent.

Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I have heard good reports about Mr. Rent. 

http://www.mrrent-paphos.net/


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Veronica said:


> I have heard good reports about Mr. Rent.
> 
> http://www.mrrent-paphos.net/


Hi Veronica - are they also recommended from a renters perspective? (those renting.....)

Jim


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Shotokan101 said:


> Hi Veronica - are they also recommended from a renters perspective? (those renting.....)
> 
> Jim



Yes Jim. I have friends who rented through them and have been happy with the service.


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Thanks Victoria - they really need to sort out their new rebranded site though....

Jim


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Shotokan101 said:


> Thanks Victoria - they really need to sort out their new rebranded site though....
> 
> Jim


And you really must stop calling me Victoria


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Veronica said:


> And you really must stop calling me Victoria


Doh!

Sorry Frank


----------



## merts (Oct 23, 2015)

Bluewhale said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a property in the Paphos area that will shortly be available to rent what's the best way to go about this?
> 
> ...


Hi
my partner and myself are looking to rent property in paphos area
We are eventually looking to buy so our plan is to rent for at least 12 months and keep travelling out every one to two months.
We are prepared to pay twelve months rental up front and any security bond
We are both in full time employment and own our own property in the uk.
we are in our late 50's so would look after your property as i am a retired builder
many thanks
[email protected]


----------

